# Need advice; cats taken to rehoming centre



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I posted on here last year about my cats. We've got 3 cats and then took on another 2 a year ago after their owner went abroad. One of them was a female that was pregnant.

We eventually managed to find homes for the kittens but were unable to find homes for the 2 adult cats. We approached Foal Farm in Biggin Hill who gave them a place, but at the time we felt unable to part with them.

Since then we've been evicted as owner wants to sell house. The house we have been able to rent is a 'no pets' house. We are taking our 3 with us as we think we can sneak them in as they tend to be low profile cats anyway.

The other two just tend to loiter around the house, sit on fences etc all day and it would be hard to 'hide' 5 cats. So we asked Foal Farm again to take them and they said yes, and so today I've dropped them off there.

I asked them if our situation was to change and we were able to get a pet friendly home, and assuming they hadn't been rehomed since, whether we could come and get them back. They said they would have no objection to that.

I am heartbroken as these 2 cats are such lovely pets - although the girl one is a killer which isn't so nice. But we miss them badly and are concerned that they are wondering what the hell they did wrong.

Does anyone here know what effect this is likely to have on the cats? We tried everything, even begging friends and family to foster them for a while, but nobody wanted 2 cats. 

I wish I knew what to do. If the cats are going to end up making us homeless then all in all we had little choice. We were offered a home for the boy cat but felt it would be cruel to separate him from his sister.

Do rescue centres give people a cooling off period in cases like this? Is anyone aware of any fostering options instead. I feel really sorry for them. They are outdoor cats and are now effectively imprisoned. I approached FF because I thought the animals were free to roam on the farm once settled in but it seems they aren't.

Any advice would be appreciated. But before anyone decides to have a go at me, please bear in mind that these cats were always up for rehoming - we didn't count on falling in love with them. Five cats is a lot when there are two babies in the house and very little spare cash. Daughter has a one year old and is due to have another baby within a month.

thanks


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

You handed them in to a rehoming centre not turned them loose. Short of sneaking all five in or giving all five up I don't see how you could have done it much differently. Pet friendly landlords are not easy to find. 


I would try not to dwell on the effects this could possibly have as really...what were the alternatives? 

If you are planning on looking for another property see if the rehoming centre will let you visit. It might be decided its too disruptive/distressing/confusing for the cats so don't be too hopeful on that one.

In my opinion you did your best, your circumstances changed due to factors beyond your control. Life sucks at times.

Hope you find a place that will allow pets, save for a heftier deposit...that may sway a landlord.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Polski said:


> Pet friendly landlords are not easy to find.
> 
> Hope you find a place that will allow pets, save for a heftier deposit...that may sway a landlord.


I'm in the same situation. My landlord said "no pets" just because he had a tenant years ago who didn't care for her cat and the pet kinda destroyed everything in the apartment (furniture, floor, curtains).
I managed to sneak Pooh in 4 weeks ago, I hope we won't be evicted once he finds out. I started looking for another place already but a lot of landlords here don't want tenants with pets.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi
We were evicted from a house a year ago for having our (original 3) cats - simply because the landlord didn't want pets and not because they did any damage.

What happens is that neighbours, for whatever reason, will often inform the letting agent.

Where we are now, she was ok with pets, but she's selling the house anyway (sold).

Because of the problems with pets, we've kept quiet about ours, but 5 is just too many to hide.

I spent most of yesterday in tears because of these two cats. Can't believe I've been put in that position by the way the rental market is. There's so few decent houses coming up for rent so landlords can make whatever conditions they choose.

The rescue centre rang me this morning to ask what we were doing with the other 3 cats, as they might have taken them also! The old girl would probably die with the shock, and the other two would never forgive us.

People nowadays are really funny about pets. Next door keeps mouse (or rat) traps in his plant pots which surely are there to 'nip' our cats in the backside. I reckon that must be illegal?

Apart from the effect on wildlife (the girl cat we sent away is a terror), I can't see why anyone would have issues with them.

I do want these two cats back though. They did nothing to deserve this other than being last in first out. I will go to the new house and find out why the existing tenants are leaving as I know they have a cat. I'm curious to find out whether they've been asked to leave because of that.

thanks


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Try these...

Find a Pet-Friendly Letting Agency - Lets with Pets

Pet Friendly Rentals Holiday Accommodation & Property to Rent UK Dogs Welcome

https://www.makeurmove.co.uk/page/pet-friendly

And a helpful post by rightmove...

Lets with Pets


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your predicament. I know it's hard but try not to upset yourself too much, you had no choice at short notice and at least you know they are in good hands and being looked after properly. I think you are lucky that FF have taken them in such circumstances as most rescue centres won't just foster until you can have them back. If you gave FF permission to rehome them if they could, then obviously the cats could not be allowed to roam, they would have to be confined so people could come and see them. Realistically, try to look at it that they are no different than all other cats who go into rescue or even go to a cattery, they cope and most adapt to their surroundings. They don't know what is happening or that they might be rehomed or back with you in the future. Try to focus on finding somewhere you can live with all the cats, the sooner you can do this, the sooner they will be back with you. Have you thought of putting a home wanted advert in your local paper saying you have five cats, you never know, a cat loving person might come forward. Good luck.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind and helpful replies. I am working on trying to find an alternative house before I pay the deposit - and doing the lottery!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I would of loved to offer a foster place but I'm afraid I have to keep my 2 in because of the road


----------

